# sillosock rotary machines vs the flocker machine



## Honker slayer (Feb 12, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone ran rotaries this year had anything to say about which one is better? I'm looking into getting some but not sure on which, the flocker machines are about 100 dollars more than the sillosock rotaries. Do they have bigger motors? Are they better quality anyone that has any experience with either of the two, If you could tell me your experiences i'd appreciate it.


----------



## juviesoup (Feb 21, 2015)

The flockers are complete garbage if your running the reel wings designed to go on them. Other than that if you modified them to except SS or Deadly Flyers I do think the motors are bigger and can go faster.


----------



## Honker slayer (Feb 12, 2015)

I thought it says that the flocker machines are adaptable to sillos?


----------

